# Schmiedekunst 250-375



## Datos (5. November 2007)

Bin Waffenschmied und lvl 251!
Jetzt zu meiner Frage: "Kann ich nur mit den blauen Items schmied hochskilln, bzgw. ist das sehr langjährig und bei den lehrern in den Hauptstädten kann ich nix mehr lehrnen außer Items die höllisch viel Matz verschlingen!"?

Gibt es irgendwo noch andere Lehrer außerhalb der Hauptstädte wo man einfacheres lernen kann?

MFG datos / Niâgara vom Zuluhed 

& thx vorab für eure Hilfe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garya (5. November 2007)

Halli Hallo!

Also ich bin im Moment auch am Hochlevel. Gelevelt habe ich ab einem skill von 251 ab wie folgt:

251 bis 260 mit Verdichtetm Wetzstein (benötigt ca 20 Verdichteter Stein)
261 bis 270 durch Erdgeshmiedete Gamaschen & Leichter glutgeschmiedeter Hammer & Thoriumdinge (Thoriumhelm zb)
271 bis 295 Imperale Plattenarmschienen (und andere Dinge aus dem Set auf Angebot im Handelschannel natürlich gegen Mats)
296 bis 300 stehen bei mir dann noch die Imperale Plattenstiefel an (ebenfalls auf Angebozt im handelschannel wie auch die restlichen Dinge dieses Sets.

Allerdings. Die Pläne für die Imperellen Plattendinge bekommt man nur gegen Thorium beim Zwerg in Gadegzan - was bedeutet... viel Thoriumfarmen ist angesagt... freu dich drauf.

naja da ich selbst nicht viel weiter bin kann ich dir da erstmal nicht viel mehr sagen,. aber ich denke zum weiteren skillen wäre noch nicht schlecht:

Teufelseisengewichststein
danach Teufelseisenplattengürtel
danach Teufelseisenplattenschuhe
danach geringe Rune der Abschirmung
Teufelseisenbrustplatte
Adamantitbeil
Geringe Rune des Schutzes
Adamantitgewichtsstein

 und dann eben je nach Fraktion was es da so gibt

Bin selbst Aldor udn werde wohl dsann mit dem flammenbannset hochskillen ... naja udn Rufpläne gibt es ja auch noch die man verarbeiten kann, ebenso wie Dropps aus Instanzen und so on.

So zumindest sind das die Dinge die in den Mats am günstigsten sind, bzw am wenigsten an Mats brauchen - wie optimal es sich damit skillen lässt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen... vielleicht weis jemand anderes sich noch zu äußern

naja und ansonsten halt dann deine Dinge noch auf Angebot im Handelschamnnel gegen Mats anbieten, spaart dir schonmal Farmzeit und bei einer kleinen Spende des Käufers verdienst du sogar am skillen noch die ein oder andre Goldmünze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumdinest mach ich das so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long
erst einmal....

Für Verbesserungen immer ztu haben
Eure Garya

ps: Rechtschreibfehler wie immer gewollt


----------



## Dragonsdeath (5. November 2007)

tja das war ziemlich gut beschrieben von garya bin auhc grade am skillen!
ich habe mir aba das neue PC Games WoW Sonderheft geholt (sehr geiles Heft ma so btw gesagt sehr brauchbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und da ist ein schmiede guide drin der dir ganz leicht zeigt wie du von 0-375 skillen kannst ist nur zu empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Níght06 (5. November 2007)

Man also ich muss sagen schmied von 260 auf 270 zu bringen ist echt ne harte nuss, dass verschlingt unmengen von mats. wenn man endlos zeit hat is t das wohl ok, weil man sich einiges farmen kann. da meine zeit aber nur bedingt ist muss ich die miesen mats wie z.b. odem des windes , herz des feuers etc. kaufen. und das geht auf dauer auf den geldbeutel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja mal gucken..


----------



## Eredon (6. November 2007)

Garya schrieb:


> 271 bis 295 Imperale Plattenarmschienen (und andere Dinge aus dem Set auf Angebot im Handelschannel natürlich gegen Mats)
> 296 bis 300 stehen bei mir dann noch die Imperale Plattenstiefel an (ebenfalls auf Angebozt im handelschannel wie auch die restlichen Dinge dieses Sets.
> 
> Allerdings. Die Pläne für die Imperellen Plattendinge bekommt man nur gegen Thorium beim Zwerg in Gadegzan - was bedeutet... viel Thoriumfarmen ist angesagt... freu dich drauf.



Für die Rezepte brauchst du ca 160 Barren Thorium (genau Anzahl kann ich dir nicht sagen), die ersten Rezepte habe ich mir so geholt und die geschmiedet sobald es möglich ist. Du solltest dir auch die Zeit nehmen und wirklich alle Rezepte einsacken, man kann das Zeug normal noch recht gut im AH verkaufen. Du solltest die Rezepte nicht im AH kaufen, die Kosten sind recht hoch, investiere die Zeit lieber ins farmen.

Thorium findet man relativ gut im Krater, einfach immer um den Krater reiten und alles einsammeln. Ich habe ca 4 Stunden gebraucht um die nötigen Thoriumbarren zu bekommen. In der Ecke von der Narbe sind einige "reiche" Thoriumvorkommen, da bekommst du normal 4-5 Erze pro Spot. Sobald du 300 hast wechsel direkt zur Höllenfeuerhalbinsel, wenn du schon 58 bist und dort questest solltest du dort schon anfangen das Teufelseisen abzubauen.


----------



## rayu (6. November 2007)

in booty bay kannst du einige rezepte lernen und ab skill 280 kannst du in tanaris ein set lernen, mit dem set ist es kein problem auf 300 zu kommen.

hab auf 70 ca 5k gold von 1-375 ausgegeben.
gl hf ...


----------



## Garya (7. November 2007)

Wenn du bereits 70 bist lässt sich thorium auch wunderbar in Winterspring farmen, beosnders dort wo die 60iger Elite Dämonen herumlaufen, denn diese Vorkommen rühren auser den 70igern keine an... und deshalb sidn diese auch nicht wirklich umcampt, bzw überfarmt. Da habe ich mein Thorium gesammelt - da dort eigendlich nur reiche Thoriumvorkommen herumstehen!

GL and HF
Garya


----------



## Datos (14. November 2007)

Dank an euch alle, besonders an Garya!

Riesen Dank an euch!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

